

 Review my startup - Adventure Cow - smarterchild
http://adventurecow.com/

======
smarterchild
Also, here are some screenshots of designs I tested for the frontpage:
<http://drop.io/frkcsbx>

------
perry227
What is the target audience for this and how would you monetize it?

~~~
smarterchild
Writers/readers - sales (that's not yet)

Educational institutions - writing software

~~~
perry227
That monetization strategy makes sense, though I'd find out what such
institutions are looking for in writing software before going too far.

I'd suggest refining who your target audience is. Writers and readers is far
too broad. Having a better sense of who would use this will help you develop
and position the product much better. As it stands, when I hit the site I
can't tell if it's for adults or children. The answer is probably both but
when you go to start marketing this you'll have to choose one.

~~~
smarterchild
You hit the nail on the head - I've been thinking about it for a while and _I_
still can't decide if it's for adults or children.

~~~
perry227
In that case my pragmatic side says to approach some educational institutions
and see which they'd be more likely to buy.

